# New to me j-d F525



## montgomeryj1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post of any type on here. I'm picking up a 1994 F525 tomorrow she has 1050 hours, just wondering if there is anything I need to be on the lookout for as far as known problems after that many hours, or maintenance above the normal? I really don't even know a lot about it operating wise so any info like that would be greatly appreciated.


----------

